# Power Yoga before weight lifting..



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually, my question is more general with a specific time frame.

If static stretching is detrimental to strength when done before lifting, how long does that last?

For example, 3 days a week now, my instructor has us do some crazy yoga shit that I have never done before, so its Burn City   But I end up going to the gym 2 hours later.

Thats plenty of time to avoid a problem in lifting yes?  

At the same time, heres question 2...

If I static stretch (yoga) 2 hours before I lift, how much active stretching should be done (or at all) before lifting?

I feel pretty loose right now and kinda still warmed up.  I wondered if I could just get right to the warm ups on days such as these..


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2008)

Two hours is plenty. I'd still do dynamic stretching beforehand. If you still feel warmed up, you don't need as much general warm-up. You don't need to do as much static stretching post-work-out either.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of this shit calls upon my hamstrings which are almost always tight cuz of my disk.

Anyone ever try this power yoga stuff?  This was my 4th day and its finally starting to get "theraputic."


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

What is power yoga exactly? I've done Yoga before. 

Does it involve more movement and less time holding poses? Like moving from pose to pose with out resting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

I honestly dont know.  Ive never looked into yoga before, but now that you ask, I think ill ask her!


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

cool


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe she's just calling it "power yoga" because it's just a quickie little session?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Possibly.  Or maybe she doesnt know theres a difference?

She does know anatomy though.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 14, 2008)

i do power yoga. its pretty good. im not getting much power out of it tho lol


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

So much for that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

That reminds me of Rain Man (funny how HE made me think of it).  When Dustin Hoffman wont drive while its raining.

"Come on Ray!  Hey, its like going in the shower.  Water doesnt hurt you in the shower!"

"The shower is in the bathroom"

"...thats the end of that conversation."


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 15, 2008)

yoga is a form of stretching that lengthens the muscle without strengthening it. not good pre-workout


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

I've done Yoga once and I did it right after I had just finished a workout, a good one at that.  I didn't experience any real soreness from the workout the following day, just a little stretching soreness that was gone before I went to bed later that night.  If I can afford it when I'm older, I'll be doing Yoga a couple of times per week.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how long the acute response to static stretching lasts, but I imagine that two hours later you would probably be hard pressed to notice much of an effect.  I would still do some kind of dynamic warm-up before the base of the workout though.  You certainly don't stay warm for that long.


----------

